# New member wanting to relocate to Ozark Mountains



## Xshot (Feb 12, 2015)

Greeting All,

I just joined and posted in the 'Intro' thread. I'm planning on making a move to the Arkansas Ozarks. Looking to make contact with people knowledgeable with NW Arkansas. Newton and Searcy counties are most attractive due to their low population an remoteness. Boone, Madison and Marion counties are also possibilities.

I like to be outdoors and active. Hunting and fishing are hobbies but also natural food in my view. I gather deer are plentiful everywhere in Arkansas, much like they are here in Wisconsin. Feral hog hunting is high on my list, besides I love pork.

I would consider 20 acres in the right setting, but desire 40 plus. Availability of water and woods are high priority. Ideal property would border Nation Forest/WMA areas for reasons stated above. If you have knowledge or know someone that does, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

landsofarkansas.com

landwatch.com

You can specify parameters on the site to narrow your search.


Tim


----------



## Xshot (Feb 12, 2015)

Tarbe,

Thanks for the reply. I've been making good use of those sites and many others for a couple of months now.

I looking to make contact with locals in NW Arkansas that can provide first hand knowledge... to get the lay of the land so to speak. 



tarbe said:


> landsofarkansas.com
> 
> landwatch.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Sent you a message.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Xshot said:


> Tarbe,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've been making good use of those sites and many others for a couple of months now.
> 
> I looking to make contact with locals in NW Arkansas that can provide first hand knowledge... to get the lay of the land so to speak.



One thing in this part of the country is look at the weather and the seasons...those counties are prone to tornadoes...not trying to dissuade you in any way. 

When I researched our property, that's one thing I looked at because it's important down here. We're on the MO side of the Ozarks and although historically this county always ended up with warnings and watches, never a tornado touched down here...that was good news for me.

Otherwise the Ozarks are a GREAT place to live! Best of luck finding your dream place.


----------



## madisonwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Xshot said:


> Greeting All,
> 
> I just joined and posted in the 'Intro' thread. I'm planning on making a move to the Arkansas Ozarks. Looking to make contact with people knowledgeable with NW Arkansas. Newton and Searcy counties are most attractive due to their low population an remoteness. Boone, Madison and Marion counties are also possibilities.


Hi, we live in Madison county near the Newton county line. One of the things I watched for when we were looking for land out here was proximity of chicken houses. I wouldn't trust the water downstream of anywhere with the barns or cow pastures either. We have spring water here. The water in rivers and creeks flow north to go downstream, whereas farther south it flows south. So I was particularly watchful about areas to the south of us, but I'm not sure the same logic holds true with the springs. Our drinking water is Culligan in the 5 gal bottles, but I use the spring for everything else and I've drank the spring too with no ill effects but felt more comfortable with that when I worked at the lab and could test it as often as I wanted, lol. People who come in from where water is chlorinated or sterile do have issues but we've built up a good gut flora for it and have no trouble.

It's not easy to find somewhere out here without the chicken barns, but those kinds of places do exist. There's nothing to the south of us but hunting clubs and national forest, so that was fortunate, and we've too many narrow low-water bridges in curves on the creeks so the trucks can't get down this road easily, hence no chicken barns. The bridges flood when it rains more than an inch or two and parts of our road is steep and stays icy too long - all bad for the trucks, too. But great for folks who like to stay isolated 

Also, I watched the local newspapers for reports on drug arrests and crime. Although the crime here is far, far less threatening than it was near Baton Rouge where we used to live, there are roads where it seems to attract the meth people. We avoided buying down roads or areas that were in the newspaper arrest records often. If you monitor the arrest/police reports you'll get an idea of which areas have the most trouble reported. It's not always drug-related calls, but anything that sounds symptomatic like lots of petty theft or trouble of any sort.

Overall, I'm very happy with our spot. Low crime, no chicken barns, not many neighbors and the ones we have are great, lots of springs that flow year round, a creek of our own and lots of game. No wild pigs, though and I'm glad, lol. 

Good luck finding your place! If you're interested in growing ginseng I'd also keep that in mind while you're looking. It's my main interest out here, and I write and blog about it a lot if you're interested.


----------



## Xshot (Feb 12, 2015)

obleo+6 - thanks for the input. I'm aware that tornado activity is higher than what we're use to. I will be considering location ans topography when looking a properties.


----------



## Xshot (Feb 12, 2015)

madisonwoods - I agree the chicken farms are pervasive. I plan on keeping a close eye on water availability and quality. Once I narrow down the areas, I plan on contacting local well drillers to get get their insight.

Your not the first to bring up both crime and meth head in certain part of Arkansas. I will be sure to talk to local law enforcement and review crime stats.

I like your point on roads and what they will and will not support.

Thanks for pointing these considerations out.


----------



## Living4ALiving (Jun 2, 2015)

I own 35 acres in Search County, on top of a mountain. We don't live there. It is a fascinating place. Caves!!! We also are really close to the Little Red River. I will admit that there are a few things that use to freak me out about the area we bought in but mostly, they are people just like us that want to live and be left alone. Never had any problems. We found land for less than 1K an acre. It already had a well dug on it and a 10X10 cabin. There was only a small trail on it but we accidentally found out that the local fire department CAN get a tanker truck up there in less than 20 minutes!  I think the area is great! Other than the Bears, we have never had any issues. Great place to be one with nature.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

That's funny...I moved from Wisconsin to Arkansas almost 7 yrs ago. I'm in Boone County, and wouldn't be anywhere else. Building my home in the hills on 23 acres I bought for $1000 an acre...see my thread on it in the forum.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

typed up a long message but lost it.


----------

